# Burnham-on-Sea/Brean/Weston-super-Mare



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Any recommendations in the above areas? Heading there fore a couple of days. Any decent food spots would be welcome, too. Kid friendly, please. Thanks!


----------

